# Jubilee



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just heard its on like Donkey Kong on the Eastern Shore. anyone over there?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

No way. You serious, Clark?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Checking with a friend....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It does make sense...strong East wind, pressure dropping...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Got a buddy of mine on the way there now.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

My boss showed me pictures of doormat founder and tons of mullet his sons caught today. Fairhope area. Who knew?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

On my way, I've waited 11years to see one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep. Flounder, shrimp, etc--- right at your feet


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> On my way, I've waited 11years to see one.


What is this? Am I missing something here? Where's Eastern Shore? Jubilee baby flounder?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern Chase...we should have went over there huh???


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Just read up on it, sounds pretty cool eventful to see. How long they last?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Just read up on it, sounds pretty cool eventful to see. How long they last?


Minutes, hours, it all depends.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone posted on GCFC that it was over last night.....??? still seems purty cool, heard about em nut ain't been in 1 yet!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

So from what I read flounder crabs shrimp eels etc are right at the shoreline?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't see anything at the pier. :-(


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

It's gone, my buddy looked in daphne and fairhope. Nothing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Bummer, I thought we finally found pay dirt.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

It was in Pt Clear at Zundels today


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes you can upload from iPhone via the forum runner app. You must have the pay app the free one won't allow you to post.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Here some pics of what happens when jubilee happens and several people start giggin


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

No need to observe creel limits on the flounder? Seems as if all the news I have heard or seen that nobody is.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Doesn't a jubilee only happen in the Mobile area??? Nice pics Sullivan, I bet that was a sight.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Those are freakin awsome pics would love to see that.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

That is awesome! how many did you end up with?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow. That's awesome!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

yeah there was a good one monday morning I got the call on the way to work so unfortunately I wasn't able to make it but there were flounder and mullet everywhere.. strange about the mullet though I 've been on a few jubilees and never seen that before.. seen them further off the beach during it smoking on top of the water but never on the beach like that.. a friend at work came in after I did and had gigged 30 flounder that morning


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cracker said:


> Doesn't a jubilee only happen in the Mobile area??? Nice pics Sullivan, I bet that was a sight.


No happens a couple other places as well, some place in Japan is another. But yes it's very regional.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Oops


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man that is awesome. so it only happens once a year and olnly last a few hours? thats worth dropping almost anything your doing at the time to get in on.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

No it can happen several times a year


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes a bay in Japan and the eastern shore. I grew up in Fairhope and my good friends dad was a cop so we knew about most of them. We used to pull a jon boat behind us and put crabs is the front, flounder, mullet, specks and other fish in the center and shrimp and other stuff in the back. We gigged over 400 flounder on one really strong one when I was 12 or so. Kept what we needed and sold the rest to fly creek fish house. Some may only be flounder and nothing else. Some may just have crab or could be a combination of stuff. It may cover 3 miles of beach or just a couple hundred yards. Friend called me about this one but was getting ready for the storm. Usually they won't last a long time after sunrise but the one the other day was strong and last until mid-morning


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Is it the oxygen level that makes them come to shore?


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

what the hell are you going to do with 150 flounder filets. And dont tell me you are going to eat them. By the time you freeze them and eat through them, that meat is shot. Seriously, I dont get the point of that. You can't even have a fish fry and get rid of that. Why not go and get 10 or so instead of spearing anything you can get your hands on. No matter the FEDS don't trust fisherman to manage their own resources.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BullBoxer said:


> what the hell are you going to do with 150 flounder filets. And dont tell me you are going to eat them. By the time you freeze them and eat through them, that meat is shot. Seriously, I dont get the point of that. You can't even have a fish fry and get rid of that. Why not go and get 10 or so instead of spearing anything you can get your hands on. No matter the FEDS don't trust fisherman to manage their own resources.


Give me 150 fillets and I'll eat every one of them. Yep, would take them in a heartbeat. I have lots of friends


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

BullBoxer said:


> what the hell are you going to do with 150 flounder filets. And dont tell me you are going to eat them. By the time you freeze them and eat through them, that meat is shot. Seriously, I dont get the point of that. You can't even have a fish fry and get rid of that. Why not go and get 10 or so instead of spearing anything you can get your hands on. No matter the FEDS don't trust fisherman to manage their own resources.


He didn't say how many guys were there, maybe it 6 or 7 guys, everybody goes home with plenty of fish. Either way, why dont you stop crapping on peoples post, why does there have to be one of YOU every time someone keeps some fish.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That's crazy... Consider me on standby for the next Jubilee if anyone wants to split gas from Navarre.
Here's a local news story on it...
http://blog.al.com/live/2012/08/huge_jubilee_on_eastern_shore.html


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Split gas hell, some body just let me know, ill hit walmart on the way n grab a lic. The more we take with us, just means the more we bring back, lol. I could 150 filets in two sittins! So we need about 500, lol


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

??? What is this Jubilee u guys speak of?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

A myth!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, its a time when all the fish, crabs, shrimp, or whatever is in the area, pile together near shore and are there for the pickens!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

No kiddin.. What causes that, this shitty weather?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Go back to page 3 or so. There are two picturws posted one of them is a picture of the water, and not of a pen in the water either, lol. Some body said maybe lack of oxygen? Isk if i were a fish i would be on the oposite side of thw beach where the wind was blowing too, lol. Idk what causes it, i have seen it with shrimp once over here in pace a couple years back but not very often.


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

Organic matter laying in the channel on the bottom of the bay. The delta system feeds lots of it into the bay. As the leaves, etc. begin to break down, they release a gas, may be methane. So there is a pile of stuff and it gets covered with more stuff. This gas bubble keeps getting covered with material but the bubble also grows larger. Eventually, the gas becomes too strong for the piled on material to hold it down and it starts releasing into the water. I think it happens frequently, but certain marine and atmospheric conditions will some times cause the low oxygen area to creep up to the shallows. The fish, etc. get trapped between the low oxygen area and the shoreline, and continue swimming to the shoreline in search of higher oxygen levels.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

here it is if you missed it the first time


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

DLo said:


> He didn't say how many guys were there, maybe it 6 or 7 guys, everybody goes home with plenty of fish. Either way, why dont you stop crapping on peoples post, why does there have to be one of YOU every time someone keeps some fish.


Actually, on page 3 he said there were 3 guys. That's a hell of a lot over 10 per person. Why does there always have to be several of YOU guys every time somebody questions why one would completely ignore the regs and rape the hell out of some fish just because they're surrounded by them. Is ten flounder really not enough? I know its fun as hell, but you can't exactly catch and release with a gig.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

You can't pick and choose which laws pertain to you and which don't. I'd be careful coming on a public forum and admitting to taking over the limit even if you did. I might be wrong about the over limit thing and I apologize if I am.


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

If the marine resources guys hear about a jubilee, they will hop out there because there have been so many flounders taken, both over the creel and under sized. Too many folks posted pics of too many fish in the past. When the flounder creel was first implemented, they were on hand at jubilees whenever possible.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jaster said:


> Split gas hell, some body just let me know, ill hit walmart on the way n grab a lic. The more we take with us, just means the more we bring back, lol. I could 150 filets in two sittins! So we need about 500, lol


Jaster you let me know and I ll pick you up on my way through milton. 


Damn cool looking pics. I wonderful liked to see that. Thats just freaking awesome to see. Do they usually happen in similiar spots along the coast?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Just read the article about it, pretty damn cool.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

SHAME ON YOU. The limit in Alabama is 10 per person per day PERIOD. So sad to see people with no respect for the regs raping nature. Straight POACHING.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Oops


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> Look me and friends are 17 18 years old it was first jubilee ever been on, so we did get carried away but when theres tons of other people all around you gigging just as many or more it hard to stop when your suppose too!


No offense (and I realize you are young), but it's best not to post pictures of/admit to breaking the law on a public forum.

Wish I had been there, because the jubilee looked awesome.

Peace. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

You realize you can get arrested for the post/pics you put on this forum. That along with your admission of guilt will get you convicted. I don't think the man will give a rats behind how old you are or how carried away you got.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me how many people post they broke a law on a forum, also with pictures. FWC, Alabama MP could have a field day on here at times.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

In the article it mentioned several people walking away with hundred flounder stringers around daylight. I could see how people could get caught up in the moment and go into a frezy at the sight of hundreds of flounder. I still wouldve liked to see the damn thing!!!!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

dont worry about it man. live and learn. im sure there more were liscensed fishermen with you that you forgot to mention. some of these guys were never young apparently. thanks for the pics and report.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you. Finally some posters with some sense. Amazed that people actually called me out for saying what I did.

No kidding they broke the law. Was trying to see if anyone else was smart enough to pick up on it. Hence my comment about only taking 10, which is the freaking law. Either way, just because you can go out and rape the resources (illegally in this case) doesn't mean you should. This type of stuff pisses me off beyond belief. There is a reason there are bag limits...you know, so this resource will be sustainable and here for all of us for a long time.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

I never said how many I gigged myself


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

At 17, 18 or any age, you should know the regs. They are online and you obviously have a computer. Should I go out and come back with a boat load of snapper, because I got caught up in the moment? And I know for a fact that someone from ALDCNR is on here, since he's my uncle.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jakec said:


> dont worry about it man. live and learn. im sure there more were liscensed fishermen with you that you forgot to mention. some of these guys were never young apparently. thanks for the pics and report.


Probably best to refer to Splittine's post. I hope nobody gets in trouble, etc. but you (that's "the you in general"=people) do have to be careful. FWC and their counterparts in Alabama do look at these forums. It really makes it easy for them.

You will even see them post from time to time. FWC, NOAA, Gulf fisheries, Costa Sunglasses and the like.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Just read up on it, sounds pretty cool eventful to see. How long they last?


Jubilee, jubilee, gift of the sea.

It is a real sight. Back in the day before cell phones people would call each other and make it a community event.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> Probably best to refer to Splittine's post.


 true


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

That would be pretty awesome to get carried away while red snapper fishing. Lol. " I don't know what happened officer, they were everywhere, eating anything we put in the water. We couldn't even get baits to the bottom."


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

#sarcasm by the way


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> oppssss
> 
> Dude.... I would edit this post as well Not very smart at all to admit STUPIDITY. Especially with the "ole they were doing it as well". Good luck breaking the law in the future, I guess as long as you follow your Good :whistling:.
> 
> Get your 10 be selective...Enjoy what is happening...Hit the road call others and inform that the Jubilee is underway. Done


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I think it would be an awesome sight to see, but don't think there is any sport in standing on the shortline sticking hundreds of flounder just because you can.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

eating all those flounder would be the sport.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

It helps to have a rain in the morning and a SE wind and flat seas. Sometimes all the pieces can be right but no jubilee. It's a long ride from the end of Hwy 1 to Daphne. I have a bunch of pictures I will try and find and post.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

JonnyT said:


> SHAME ON YOU. The limit in Alabama is 10 per person per day PERIOD. So sad to see people with no respect for the regs raping nature. Straight POACHING.


 
I agree 100%, and to get on a forum and actually brag about it?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

*Pics*



my3nme said:


> It helps to have a rain in the morning and a SE wind and flat seas. Sometimes all the pieces can be right but no jubilee. It's a long ride from the end of Hwy 1 to Daphne. I have a bunch of pictures I will try and find and post.


Please post them


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

I live in fairhope next jubilee I hear about I will post ASAP


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I am in Fairhope also. 
Posting so I get sullivans post notification !! 

Been here 16 years and have only seen the tail end of
One.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> Look me and friends are 17 18 years old it was first jubilee ever been on, so we did get carried away but when theres tons of other people all around you gigging just as many or more it hard to stop when your suppose too!


Okay, here is the way I feel about it. You screwed up taking too many, if you donated the excess to a homelesss shelter or put them in your deep freeze and realized you don't need flounder for a year then that's passable. But if after 62 you got tired of filleting flounder and you dumped the rest then I hope the Hindus are right about reincarnation and you come back as a flounder.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Jubilee is def an awesome experience. We have them all along the MS coast several times a year. Imposdible to predict exactly when and where thet will happen over here bc they can be anywhere from goula to waveland. Wild seeing thousands of flounder laying all over the top of each other.


----------

